# Nibiru / Eros / Planet X



## bobbyboy34 (Nov 25, 2008)

it exsist, and its jsut been "found" by astronomers, eventhough this system has already been known by the elite for many many years


this thread is dedicated to dicussion realted to this possibly forthcoming planet into our solar system and its effects on us and our solar system.

I will be providing pictures, video and text on things i know of and find, kind iof like a journal. this is real, no joke, and im not high. Nibiru exsist and according to where it is located in its solar system, it is a habitable planet that can support life.......but not necessisarily human, life


----------



## gangjababy (Nov 25, 2008)

you have a link?


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Nov 25, 2008)

first let me provide you with a link that comes from a news source. Im sure no one wants to hear FIRST anything other than what MASS MEDIA tells them (part of dumbing down of america, being feed information only mass media wants you to know)

so here is Foxnews and astronomers "finally" recongizing that there is another planet orbiting a star, they don't give any other information about what this really is because they know if people read it they will see the link of this and global warming and other earth bound problems.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,451544,00.html?sPage=fnc/scitech/space


thats fox news


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 25, 2008)

Of course there are other planets orbiting other stars.

Planet x, Nibiru, Nemesis,it's supposedly a rogue planet in an eccentric orbit in our solar system, which returns over the course of thousands of years, causing death and destruction,perturbing orbits, disturbing the oort cloud.It has never been found to exist.It's hooey.The video you're showing Is another star system altogether.


----------



## Dfunk (Nov 26, 2008)

What makes human beings think we are so smart?


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Nov 26, 2008)

human intelligence can only be measured within the amount of knowledge avilable and known to human kind


----------



## Dfunk (Nov 26, 2008)

My point exactly...I think it's very foolish of us to think we know so much sometimes.


----------



## matthew (Nov 27, 2008)

Why are stoners so gullible? Repeat this with me slowly "JUST BECAUSE IT IS ON THE INTERNET DOESN'T MAKE IT TRUE".

Planet-X isn't taken seriously in the real scientific community for the same reason that biblical creationism isn't, it has ZERO evidence supporting it. If you have evidence then contact a local university's astronomy department and WRITE A PAPER.


----------



## Budsworth (Nov 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Of course there are other planets orbiting other stars.
> 
> Planet x, Nibiru, Nemesis,it's supposedly a rogue planet in an eccentric orbit in our solar system, which returns over the course of thousands of years, causing death and destruction,perturbing orbits, disturbing the oort cloud.It has never been found to exist.It's hooey.The video you're showing Is another star system altogether.


 Stoney you never sece to amaze me...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 27, 2008)

I hope that's a good thing, lol.


Budsworth said:


> Stoney you never sece to amaze me...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 27, 2008)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r75pXWJTCAs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r75pXWJTCAs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 27, 2008)

Ugh!too preachy!


SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r75pXWJTCAs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r75pXWJTCAs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah it does get a lil funky towards the end..but the idea is crazy.....if that was really gonna go down.


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Nov 30, 2008)

regardless of the spiritual fact that is attached to it, you should take in the scientific evidence of those who are in the feild as credible, then do reasearch for yourself and then come to a conclusion. This is better rather than shutting it out because you don't like b being preached to. I don't like eating certain vegtables but i found out they are good for me therefore i partake.

im not telling you what to do, just keep an eye out around the time of may 2009, when the sun sets, if you see a red mass similar to looks of the sun but only smaller, you'll know that maybe you should have sucked it up and got preached to!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 30, 2008)

If I do, I'll eat your hat.


bobbyboy34 said:


> regardless of the spiritual fact that is attached to it, you should take in the scientific evidence of those who are in the feild as credible, then do reasearch for yourself and then come to a conclusion. This is better rather than shutting it out because you don't like b being preached to. I don't like eating certain vegtables but i found out they are good for me therefore i partake.
> 
> im not telling you what to do, just keep an eye out around the time of may 2009, when the sun sets, if you see a red mass similar to looks of the sun but only smaller, you'll know that maybe you should have sucked it up and got preached to!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 30, 2008)

bobbyboy34 said:


> regardless of the spiritual fact that is attached to it, you should take in the scientific evidence of those who are in the feild as credible, then do reasearch for yourself and then come to a conclusion. This is better rather than shutting it out because you don't like b being preached to. I don't like eating certain vegtables but i found out they are good for me therefore i partake.
> 
> im not telling you what to do, just keep an eye out around the time of may 2009, when the sun sets, if you see a red mass similar to looks of the sun but only smaller, you'll know that maybe you should have sucked it up and got preached to!


I hear ya on that..Ive seen some other vids that werent as "holy," and I've heard some shit from some peeps who "know" some shit. I take it all with a grain of salt tho..Mostly just good crap to talk about when you're way baked


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah, its all in the future, we all just have to wait to really see, but i lean more to the beliving side. Anyways, i just read something that said all this won't start until 2160, stoney says 2080....theres just too much variance. All i know is that i';ll be watching and reading to stayh up on whats goin on out there


----------



## matthew (Dec 1, 2008)

bobbyboy34 said:


> yeah, its all in the future, we all just have to wait to really see, but i lean more to the beliving side. Anyways, i just read something that said all this won't start until 2160, stoney says 2080....theres just too much variance. All i know is that i';ll be watching and reading to stayh up on whats goin on out there


I am still waiting on the scientific evidence. Everyone I know in the field puts "Nibiru" right up there with biblical creationism.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 1, 2008)

It's the companion star to the sun we supposedly have to worry about...Nibiru hasnt been confirmed. Nor will it ever I think until the last minute..They have to keep the herd calm


----------



## matthew (Dec 1, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> It's the companion star to the sun we supposedly have to worry about...Nibiru hasnt been confirmed. Nor will it ever I think until the last minute..They have to keep the herd calm


lol if it was a star then chances are you could see it from some home telescopes.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 1, 2008)

you can...there's millions of red dwarfs out there...just dont know which one is ours..supposedly by mid 09 we'll be able to see it in the northern hemisphere with a tele. 

Dont get me wrong...I dont whole heartedly believe in all this...It's just an interesting topic that I've been researching. And I ultimately hope its all BS.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

Exactly.


matthew said:


> I am still waiting on the scientific evidence. Everyone I know in the field puts "Nibiru" right up there with biblical creationism.


Yes, or notice its gravitational pull on the planets,our sun, and everything else in the solar system.My point is, there has been an "end of days" scenario for every age.The Jehovah's witnesses swore the world would end All through the 1900's.Anyone remember Y2k?Come on folks, we're imaging planets in other star systems, you telling me we can't find our "companion" star or an earth sized planet in an eccentric orbit past the Oort cloud? This is some interesting reading.
http://www.religioustolerance.org/end_wrl2.htm


matthew said:


> lol if it was a star then chances are you could see it from some home telescopes.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll give you a frightening end of days scenario...just food for thought.Eta Carinae.It may explode at any time.The gamma rays could kill us.Booooga booga...... http://news.softpedia.com/news/Could-a-Nearby-Supernova-Bring-The-Apocalypse-54557.shtml 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eta_Carinae


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 1, 2008)

They have found an earth like planet..in gliesce 581. It's 1.5x bigger than earth. Orbits a red star. Has two other gas giants in the system..

You have to realize...this will always be in speculation until it is undeniable. If the world knew that this planet was doomed there would be widespread panic(isnt that a band name?), and anarchy. the smartest thing governments can do is say its bullshit, pay scientists to confirm its bullshit, and keep the blinders on the people..

All I can say is buy a tele, notice the changes in weather i.e stronger hurricanes, tornados, and warmer weather. The poles have shifted before and they will shift again


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

Now, the changes in the earth, I have noticed.But I think it's a more local event.Like, the natural changes the Earth goes through over the years.As for the star, I meant within our Solar system.Gliese is Not in our solar system.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gliese_581


SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> They have found an earth like planet..in gliesce 581. It's 1.5x bigger than earth. Orbits a red star. Has two other gas giants in the system..
> 
> You have to realize...this will always be in speculation until it is undeniable. If the world knew that this planet was doomed there would be widespread panic(isnt that a band name?), and anarchy. the smartest thing governments can do is say its bullshit, pay scientists to confirm its bullshit, and keep the blinders on the people..
> 
> All I can say is buy a tele, notice the changes in weather i.e stronger hurricanes, tornados, and warmer weather. The poles have shifted before and they will shift again


----------



## matthew (Dec 1, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> They have found an earth like planet..in gliesce 581. It's 1.5x bigger than earth. Orbits a red star. Has two other gas giants in the system..


How the hell is a gas giant "earth life"?



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> You have to realize...this will always be in speculation until it is undeniable. If the world knew that this planet was doomed there would be widespread panic(isnt that a band name?), and anarchy. the smartest thing governments can do is say its bullshit, pay scientists to confirm its bullshit, and keep the blinders on the people..


You can't disprove a negative. You can't prove that the whole universe isn't sitting on the back of a giant turtle. There is no evidence that points to having another planet or star effecting earth. A global scientific conspiracy is absolutely stupid. The fact that I can buy a pretty powerful telescope at fuckin' costco is enough evidence to debunk that.

How come the skeptics are the ones with blinders even though you chose to ignore all evidence that you are wrong?



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> All I can say is buy a tele, notice the changes in weather i.e stronger hurricanes, tornados, and warmer weather. The poles have shifted before and they will shift again


Or do a little fucking research and find out that weather patterns are the same as they have always been.


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 1, 2008)

earths weather is directly effected by gravity, if ther were no gravity rain would not FALL, likewise, if the poles shift then so does the weathered areas, for instance greenland would no longer be icy and the antartic would no longer be frozen, new oceans would appear or get larger due to earthquakes because of the pole shift breaking landmass into water, tsunamis

anyways nibiru is supposed to be visible by 2009, and by 2011 appearant to the world, easily seen by all. Nibiru is supposed to come in between us and the sun, MARS is between us and the sun and we can see mars. Nibiru will not look like a start however like mars does because nibiru is bigger than jupiter, therefore it will look like a mini sun


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

We would have seen it.We can see earth sized stars OUTSIDE of our solar system.A Jupiter like planet is easily detected.Come on now.And the shift of the poles is of the magnetic poles.The crust will likely remain stationary.The shift of the magnetic poles is usually gradual, and will not have a big effect on life.


bobbyboy34 said:


> earths weather is directly effected by gravity, if ther were no gravity rain would not FALL, likewise, if the poles shift then so does the weathered areas, for instance greenland would no longer be icy and the antartic would no longer be frozen, new oceans would appear or get larger due to earthquakes because of the pole shift breaking landmass into water, tsunamis
> 
> anyways nibiru is supposed to be visible by 2009, and by 2011 appearant to the world, easily seen by all. Nibiru is supposed to come in between us and the sun, MARS is between us and the sun and we can see mars. Nibiru will not look like a start however like mars does because nibiru is bigger than jupiter, therefore it will look like a mini sun


----------



## matthew (Dec 1, 2008)

bobbyboy34 said:


> earths weather is directly effected by gravity, if ther were no gravity rain would not FALL, likewise, if the poles shift then so does the weathered areas, for instance greenland would no longer be icy and the antartic would no longer be frozen, new oceans would appear or get larger due to earthquakes because of the pole shift breaking landmass into water, tsunamis
> 
> anyways nibiru is supposed to be visible by 2009, and by 2011 appearant to the world, easily seen by all. Nibiru is supposed to come in between us and the sun, MARS is between us and the sun and we can see mars. Nibiru will not look like a start however like mars does because nibiru is bigger than jupiter, therefore it will look like a mini sun


You do realize that whatever side was facing the star when it came between "us and the sun" would be baked right? Also bigger than Jupiter? Are you fucking serious? ANYTHING bigger than Jupiter crossing between us and the sun is going to take up like 1/3s of the visible sky. If it was a star then it would irradiate whichever side of the earth was facing it.

How anyone who has ever cracked a scinece book can believe this stuff is beyond me......


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 1, 2008)

niburi is not a star

however, i agree with you on the size thing, this thread is just for discussion, not to diminish someones credibility


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> We would have seen it.We can see earth sized stars OUTSIDE of our solar system.A Jupiter like planet is easily detected.Come on now.And the shift of the poles is of the magnetic poles.The crust will likely remain stationary.The shift of the magnetic poles is usually gradual, and will not have a big effect on life.


 
yeah i know that, its not close enough yet for it to be that visible, the planet orbits a star, and that star is light years away from us, the orbit is oval shaped that is how nibiru comes in and effects our planet.....supposedly


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

But We would have seen it by now.Because unless it's moving at the speed of light, it will not just appear in the next four years, after being undetected for the last 300 or so.A comet is more likely to get us.Or a meteor.Or a bad virus.


bobbyboy34 said:


> yeah i know that, its not close enough yet for it to be that visible, the planet orbits a star, and that star is light years away from us, the orbit is oval shaped that is how nibiru comes in and effects our planet.....supposedly


----------



## techgrower (Dec 1, 2008)

I have been looking into the Mayans and how in the hell these, basically, jungle people developed mathematics and calendars better then the ones we use, have stated the end of the world Dec.21 2012. Apparently they have carvings of a 13th planet or planet X, Nibiru. It is supposed to pass through our solar system on a 3600 yr. orbit. There is lots on u-tube under planet X. Oh, also Nostradamus also predicted the end of the world 2012, Due to the eight crosses of latitude and longitude with our sun being exactly in the center of the galaxy. Do you think Nostradamus even knew about the Mayans? I think not! This has interested me for an answer. But when I started looking things up on them I found a lot more then I think I wanted to see. The whole New World Order thing, involving most of the government, and guilders secret society etc. This is a very scary thing if true. I watch Discovery Earth a lot and know a planet could blow up and destroy us with gamma rays alone, not even including asteroids etc. Oh and the Poles have shifted. There is proof the arctic ice shelf is only about 4000 y/o???? And Russia had just uncovered a tropical mammoth with food froze in its throat. What caused the poles to shift so dramatically?? Just to make all go HUH? Just my .02 on the subject, could be real, won't know until its too late so smoke em if you got em!!!!! Party till 2012!!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

First, there are 8 planets,since Pluto has been demoted.Where do you get 13 from?Many of Nostradamus's quatrains were wrong, and they're all so damn vague they are VERY open to interpretation.3600 years ago, humans were about, and there were historical records.None mentioned a gigantic planet destroying all life as we know it.And if it had,then there would be no historical records after that time, and no folks on here discussing it.All of this is based on faulty logic, and downright fabrication.Here's a link which explains who is making money off of this theory. http://www.crystalinks.com/sitchen.html


techgrower said:


> I have been looking into the Mayans and how in the hell these, basically, jungle people developed mathematics and calendars better then the ones we use, have stated the end of the world Dec.21 2012. Apparently they have carvings of a 13th planet or planet X, Nibiru. It is supposed to pass through our solar system on a 3600 yr. orbit. There is lots on u-tube under planet X. Oh, also Nostradamus also predicted the end of the world 2012, Due to the eight crosses of latitude and longitude with our sun being exactly in the center of the galaxy. Do you think Nostradamus even knew about the Mayans? I think not! This has interested me for an answer. But when I started looking things up on them I found a lot more then I think I wanted to see. The whole New World Order thing, involving most of the government, and guilders secret society etc. This is a very scary thing if true. I watch Discovery Earth a lot and know a planet could blow up and destroy us with gamma rays alone, not even including asteroids etc. Oh and the Poles have shifted. There is proof the arctic ice shelf is only about 4000 y/o???? And Russia had just uncovered a tropical mammoth with food froze in its throat. What caused the poles to shift so dramatically?? Just to make all go HUH? Just my .02 on the subject, could be real, won't know until its too late so smoke em if you got em!!!!! Party till 2012!!!!!


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 1, 2008)

lmao, this topic is lovely


----------



## ofosho (Dec 1, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> First, there are 8 planets,since Pluto has been demoted.Where do you get 13 from?Many of Nostradamus's quatrains were wrong, and they're all so damn vague they are VERY open to interpretation.3600 years ago, humans were about, and there were historical records.None mentioned a gigantic planet destroying all life as we know it.And if it had,then there would be no historical records after that time, and no folks on here discussing it.All of this is based on faulty logic, and downright fabrication.Here's a link which explains who is making money off of this theory. http://www.crystalinks.com/sitchen.html


 
I think the sumerians , one of the first civilizations we have writings from , wrote of aliens.....or so it can be inturpeted. The earth does have a wobble because of its oval orbit which does shift the poles every set amount of years. 

10,000BC ish was said to be the last wobble , which was also the end of the last major ice age. The Sahaera desert used to be a lush jungle. They have satelite photos of old river beds , and a cave was discovered there with writings of people swimming in a lake. 

Do a search on an archeologist, I believe his name is John West . Its his belief that the Sphinx in egypt is much older than is accepted by our current understanding of history. It has water weathering from rain , which it hasn't rained in the Saharea desert since the last Ice age. The theroys go on and on and it is quite interesting with alot of valid points.


I can't really buy the planet X thing though , as far as a dominat race living on it anyway . Gotta get pretty cold that far away from the sun. There is a good theroy that there is somthing big that orbits our sun that passes through every 23million years disrupting the asteroid belt sending chaos our way . If you look at the record of mass extinctions they happen in a reguliar time pattern like this.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

I never said the poles didn't flip,but that's the MAGNETIC poles.Not the actual poles.The crust doesn't just slip all at once like that.I've heard of the theory of the sphinx being older,I watched a show on it.It has nothing to do with planet x, though.As for the mass extinctions, that could be caused by the normal interaction of the solar system with the center of the galaxy as it orbits about it.Or, it could be an internal cycle of the Earth, like a self cleaning oven.Or asteroid impacts, or volcanos.That's all up for speculation.Because the last supposed orbit of Nibiru was 3600 years ago, we can look at the historical records.Something we don't have for the mass extinctions.


ofosho said:


> I think the sumerians , one of the first civilizations we have writings from , wrote of aliens.....or so it can be inturpeted. The earth does have a wobble because of its oval orbit which does shift the poles every set amount of years.
> 
> 10,000BC ish was said to be the last wobble , which was also the end of the last major ice age. The Sahaera desert used to be a lush jungle. They have satelite photos of old river beds , and a cave was discovered there with writings of people swimming in a lake.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 2, 2008)

as for it getting really cold, paybe so when its not next to our sun or the sun it orbits, but the "beings" living there are said to be reptilian, which would allow them to stand swaying temps from cold to hot, never know they could be so advanced that they have a way of keeping themselves alive through technology, boooga booooga, as stoney said, lol


----------



## techgrower (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry stoney, I meant 10 planets, before Pluto was denounced and including the sun. This was the Mayans who have carvings. It is a theory that our poles have changed and every 3600 years or so the earth has undergone serious catastrophic events, hence civilations just disappearing and cities being found under oceans ect. The reason we cannot see nibiru is because its a brown star, like a piece of charcoal after a while you cant see the red amber in the middle because of the ash surrounding it. Check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ld8TzPzckh8


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 3, 2008)

don't give stoney youtube links, youtubians are just a bunch of kooks, huh stoney


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

Infrared would see it, no problem, because I read, and from the guy that started all this Nibiru stuff,(see link in earleir post)that Nibiru has an internal heat source.Therefore, it would show in the infrared spectrum.We have plenty of IR telescopes that peruse the sky.


techgrower said:


> Sorry stoney, I meant 10 planets, before Pluto was denounced and including the sun. This was the Mayans who have carvings. It is a theory that our poles have changed and every 3600 years or so the earth has undergone serious catastrophic events, hence civilations just disappearing and cities being found under oceans ect. The reason we cannot see nibiru is because its a brown star, like a piece of charcoal after a while you cant see the red amber in the middle because of the ash surrounding it. Check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ld8TzPzckh8


That video proves nothing. Almost looks like an unresolved binary star.


bobbyboy34 said:


> don't give stoney youtube links, youtubians are just a bunch of kooks, huh stoney


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 3, 2008)

too shay, by the way are you a girl?


----------



## techgrower (Dec 3, 2008)

That was the idea behind the goverment building the Amundsen-Scott American south pole station. And there were pics on google sky, Wikiski and Microsoft's wwt that have been recently overlayed with black to cover things up. Something is going to happen that might be inevetable and the gov. has to cover it up because of world wide panic. If you were told you only had 4 years left and the planet would be destroyed, would you, pay your bills? Even go to work? Care about the law? There would be total havic on earth.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, that's me in my avatar.


bobbyboy34 said:


> too shay, by the way are you a girl?


Look...I'm one of the first to agree the government is out to getcha.But there are freelance scientists, ethical ones, who would feel it is their duty to blow the horn.And that doesn't change the fact that it is not mentioned in the historical record.Believe me, even with a low albedo,Something wandering in close to the sun of such a mass as Nibiru supposedly has would be noticed.Especially since there is a good chance it would knock us off orbit completely.


techgrower said:


> That was the idea behind the goverment building the Amundsen-Scott American south pole station. And there were pics on google sky, Wikiski and Microsoft's wwt that have been recently overlayed with black to cover things up. Something is going to happen that might be inevetable and the gov. has to cover it up because of world wide panic. If you were told you only had 4 years left and the planet would be destroyed, would you, pay your bills? Even go to work? Care about the law? There would be total havic on earth.


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 4, 2008)

YESSSSS! we have something we agree on, the gov is out for us, booga booga!


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Dec 7, 2008)

I looked into Nibiru/Planet X myself when I was researching all this stuff pretty extensively.

And my honest conclusion so far is...IDK. Thats what I came up with, its confusing, I cant say for sure.

I will believe most of this stuff with still being a healthy skeptic. Not the degree of skepticism that makes me seem stupid/blind or part of the government though. The main thing that I have heard is that Planet X will pass through our solar system and cause some sort of disturbance. Its supposed to be on a huge orbit and enters our solar system every couple thousand years or something. I have also heard the theory that reptilians or some kind of race lives on it, I believe that part is total BS but I could be wrong. The old civilizations supposedly had paintings with 10 planets on it. Nibiru is supposedly visible to part of the southern hemisphere right now, and by 2011 it will be visible to the entire world. At least thats what I heard. I dont remember how close its supposed to get. Along with all of that, Ive also heard all of the end of the world predictions. IDK about that. I do believe that something huge will happen in 2012 though, Ive researched that extensively also, I dont know if Nibiru has anything to do with that though. Its just that there are so many prophecies and events supposedly going to happen on that date. Its coming fast, Im pretty excited for it. This is the only time in my life through all the BS theories (Y2k, etc.) that I truly believe something is going to happen.


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 8, 2008)

on 2012 there is supposed to be some sort of galactic alignment or something, where there is the perfect cross and the milky way is aligned dead center of the black hole or some shit......something is going to happen im sure, what im nore sure.

Reptilians don't live on nibiru, i believe its that they live on a plant that is in nibirus same solar system and they use nibiru as a transport to get here, kind of like a BASE

thats what i read up about, sorry i don' have specifics but with that i gave you, you can find the info you need


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG.


bobbyboy34 said:


> on 2012 there is supposed to be some sort of galactic alignment or something, where there is the perfect cross and the milky way is aligned dead center of the black hole or some shit......something is going to happen im sure, what im nore sure.
> 
> Reptilians don't live on nibiru, i believe its that they live on a plant that is in nibirus same solar system and they use nibiru as a transport to get here, kind of like a BASE
> 
> thats what i read up about, sorry i don' have specifics but with that i gave you, you can find the info you need


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 8, 2008)

found a link to the alignment thingy 

pt1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6wI3Pbolbw&feature=related

pt2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wIMRV-NjsY&feature=related


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 8, 2008)

dark rift and how all dat dere works

pt1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdNbtuHHoyU

pt2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC7PWuRpUlU&feature=related


----------



## longbaugh (Dec 8, 2008)

So let me get this straight: Nibiru is a planet larger than Jupiter, but smaller than the Sun. It is orbiting our sun and a remote star (apparently no longer burning). The remote star is light years away and the planet returns every 3600 years. (Please see my references below)

Is that about it? Because if thats it then I dont understand something: So for the sake of making this seem as plausible as possible, lets say the remote star is about 2 lightyears away, thats about 2e13 km away (20 000 000 000 000). Now, to make the trip every 3600 years, the planet would have to travel that distance (2e13 km) in 1800 years, right? 

Someone should check my math.

1800 years is 657 000 days (6.57e5). So 2e13 km in 6.57e5 days makes it about 3e7 km per day (30 000 000). As an aside, an orbiting object would move the slowest in between the suns and would move the fastest when it was nearest the sun because of gravitational acceleration. However, for the sake of simplicity (and plausibility), lets assume a constant rate of speed.

The distance between the Earth and Sun is 150 000 000 km (1.5e8 ) . *Imagine an object that is larger than Jupiter traveling so fast it could make the distance between the Earth and Sun in five days! *

Now, Ive made a lot of assumptions to try to slow this speed down, but I cant see how the gravity of the Sun (and another neighboring star) could possible trap an object traveling that fast into an orbit.

The only thing I can figure is either the orbital period is a heck of a lot longer than 3600 years or that the remote star is a heck of a lot closer than two light years (and therefore be visible by amateur telescopes). Any thoughts?




bobbyboy34 said:


> because nibiru is bigger than jupiter, therefore it will look like a mini sun





bobbyboy34 said:


> the planet orbits a star, and that star is light years away from us, the orbit is oval shaped that is how nibiru comes in and effects our planet.....supposedly


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome.I've given out too much rep in the last 24...but I'll put you on my owed rep list.Great explanation.


longbaugh said:


> So let me get this straight: Nibiru is a planet larger than Jupiter, but smaller than the Sun. It is orbiting our sun and a remote star (apparently no longer burning). The remote star is light years away and the planet returns every 3600 years. (Please see my references below)
> 
> Is that about it? Because if thats it then I dont understand something: So for the sake of making this seem as plausible as possible, lets say the remote star is about 2 lightyears away, thats about 2e13 km away (20 000 000 000 000). Now, to make the trip every 3600 years, the planet would have to travel that distance (2e13 km) in 1800 years, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah well, nibiru doesn't orbit our sun, it only orbits its star, and its orbit is ovular therefore it comes into our solar system, hard to explain if you haven't read up on it, easy to say its not possible though, especially if you have not done research on it


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm sorry, but all the planets' orbits are more oval,or ellipticalwhich, using them as a juge, elliptical is not the exception, and they don't escape the pull of our sun, which is a main sequence star, or, as stars go, pretty unremarkable...average.It holds onto small objects slightly past the oort cloud(albeit tenuously).The closest I can think of is maybe folks are trying to say Nibiru is a neutron star,which is like one away from being a black hole, I think,maybe two...so pretty strong,and compact,almost as compact as anything can be before it collapses in on itself.It's twice as strong as our sun, gravitationally speaking.So it would have twice as long a reach, right?So it would have to be so far away that it was in danger of escaping completely before it would hit us.And then,It would have to hit the edge of our solar system, encounter the gravity of our gas giants after being bombarded with the kuiyper belt objects,try not to be slingshotted by them, or even slowed a little, and that's unlikely, (as even small planets cause a tiny wobble on their host star,)And while all this massive chaos is going on, we don't even notice somethings happening in the sky?In 2012, is some massive life altering event going to cause everyone on earth to be tying their shoes at the same time? I love you guys!


bobbyboy34 said:


> yeah well, nibiru doesn't orbit our sun, it only orbits its star, and its orbit is ovular therefore it comes into our solar system, hard to explain if you haven't read up on it, easy to say its not possible though, especially if you have not done research on it


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh, and I'm probably wrong because I don't think neutron stars travel very far, so it can't be a neutron star.A brown dwarf like Jupiter would have been if it was just a bit more massive?Well.......might be more plausible, but we can still see it, even if it's far out.Look how far away jupiter is, and we see the light from the sun reflected on that.I dunno, I'll come back when I'm not baked!


----------



## longbaugh (Dec 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> ... The closest I can think of is maybe folks are trying to say Nibiru is a neutron star,which is like one away from being a black hole, I think,maybe two...so pretty strong,and compact,almost as compact as anything can be before it collapses in on itself.It's twice as strong as our sun, gravitationally speaking.So it would have twice as long a reach, right? ...


Stoney has a good point. Let me take it further:

So there's a point between two objects where the gravitational force cancels out ... like between the Earth and Sun, that sweet spot is called the Lagrangian point and we fly Solar observatories there (like SOHO).

There must be this sweet spot between the Sun and our remote object. For the sake of argument, let's say it's just past Pluto's orbit, 6e9 km, and the object is a couple of light years away. Using Newton's Universal Gravity Equation, a bunch of stuff cancels out and voila, the object would have to be roughly the size of 10 billion Suns. Which is ... uh ... you know on the order of the largest super-massive black holes.

As a side note, the thing about gravity is to get the force you have to divide it by the square of how far away you are. So that means if you were twice as far, the force would go down by 4. If you were ten times away, the force would go down by 100.

You would definitely have to slingshot around the Sun to get back to your home star ... unless that lagrangian point was within our solar system in which case none of the outer planets would orbit the Sun. Plus, the remote object would have to be that much larger.

Sorry. I prolly just killed this thread.  Too bad. I was having fun . I'd be interested in hearing how they've rectified this.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 9, 2008)

here is a vid I came across..talk about paranoia!!!
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0P-hvPJPTi4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0P-hvPJPTi4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtKl8LU7060&feature=related
This one is a little slow to start off, but it gets annoyingly uncomfortable as it progresses... leaves more questions than answers, but new questions are sometimes more insightfull than old answers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl80K_MB6Rc
This one is about the oort cloud thing... goes off in a bit of a religious slant, but the beginning is interesting.


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 10, 2008)

paranoia = heightened sence of reason and logic


----------



## techgrower (Dec 12, 2008)

> *Nibiru / Eros / Planet X*
> permalink
> 
> it exsist, and its jsut been "found" by astronomers, eventhough this system has already been known by the elite for many many years
> ...


Bobbyboy, I dont want to see this thread die because I am interested in this. Just wondering why I am a "hookey youtubian" for sharing what I have seen on the subject, but you havent really shown anything you stated in the opening of this thread. And just putting this out there for Stoney, what is going to happen when our earth is in the dark wobble and everything is lined up in the universe ie the great cross and devine cross? You seem very knowledgeable about astronomy and there has to be a reason the Myan calendar ends 2012 along with Nostradamus predicting the same. Both were great astronomers that, at the time, had no clue of each other existence. That strikes me as very strange. And anyone know where the hell those huge skeletons came from? Slightly religious overtone but here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N63lhtx2q8o


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 12, 2008)

longbaugh said:


> So let me get this straight: Nibiru is a planet larger than Jupiter, but smaller than the Sun. It is orbiting our sun and a remote star (apparently no longer burning). The remote star is light years away and the planet returns every 3600 years. (Please see my references below)
> 
> Is that about it? Because if thats it then I dont understand something: So for the sake of making this seem as plausible as possible, lets say the remote star is about 2 lightyears away, thats about 2e13 km away (20 000 000 000 000). Now, to make the trip every 3600 years, the planet would have to travel that distance (2e13 km) in 1800 years, right?
> 
> ...


 
i didn't say that nibiru is being attracted by our suns gravity, where did you get that from? from reading something stoney face said? cause bobby face didn't say that


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Dec 12, 2008)

techgrower said:


> Bobbyboy, I dont want to see this thread die because I am interested in this. Just wondering why I am a "hookey youtubian" for sharing what I have seen on the subject, but you havent really shown anything you stated in the opening of this thread. And just putting this out there for Stoney, what is going to happen when our earth is in the dark wobble and everything is lined up in the universe ie the great cross and devine cross? You seem very knowledgeable about astronomy and there has to be a reason the Myan calendar ends 2012 along with Nostradamus predicting the same. Both were great astronomers that, at the time, had no clue of each other existence. That strikes me as very strange. And anyone know where the hell those huge skeletons came from? Slightly religious overtone but here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N63lhtx2q8o


It was actually many other ppl and civilizations also, not just the Maya and Nostradamus. There has to be some very large significance to that date. Its hard to believe its only 4 years away now. Oh well, what happens, happens. Hopefully its for the good, and if its for the bad I doubt theres much we can do about it. So Ill stay as prepared as I can mentally but just go on with my life as always.


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 12, 2008)

techgrower said:


> Bobbyboy, I dont want to see this thread die because I am interested in this. Just wondering why I am a "hookey youtubian" for sharing what I have seen on the subject, but you havent really shown anything you stated in the opening of this thread. And just putting this out there for Stoney, what is going to happen when our earth is in the dark wobble and everything is lined up in the universe ie the great cross and devine cross? You seem very knowledgeable about astronomy and there has to be a reason the Myan calendar ends 2012 along with Nostradamus predicting the same. Both were great astronomers that, at the time, had no clue of each other existence. That strikes me as very strange. And anyone know where the hell those huge skeletons came from? Slightly religious overtone but here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N63lhtx2q8o


i did not say you specifically are a hookey youtubian

i have posted videos, i just mad ea mistake with the first couple post about that planet, sorry sheesh


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 12, 2008)

I don';t know what I'm supposed to say.Dark wobble?Divine cross?The planets have a bit of a wobble anyway...it's because they are being tugged on by the sun and other planets,back and forth.Everything in the universe lined up?That's not even likely.Also, Nostradamus DID NOT predict 2012 as the end of the earth.First, he was an astrologer, not an astronomer.Second, his predictions, or quatrains, are worded so vaguely, they can apply to any number of things.I knew he predicted the world would end in three thousand something, but wasn't sure, so I looked, and it says 3797.That's way off from 2012.Hope that answers your questions.


techgrower said:


> Bobbyboy, I dont want to see this thread die because I am interested in this. Just wondering why I am a "hookey youtubian" for sharing what I have seen on the subject, but you havent really shown anything you stated in the opening of this thread. And just putting this out there for Stoney, what is going to happen when our earth is in the dark wobble and everything is lined up in the universe ie the great cross and devine cross? You seem very knowledgeable about astronomy and there has to be a reason the Myan calendar ends 2012 along with Nostradamus predicting the same. Both were great astronomers that, at the time, had no clue of each other existence. That strikes me as very strange. And anyone know where the hell those huge skeletons came from? Slightly religious overtone but here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N63lhtx2q8o


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 12, 2008)

i like you NEW sig rather than the old stoney face


----------



## techgrower (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry Bobbyboy no hert feelings ment, and I believe it was utubian kook, but this is just a discussion on what we think and stuff. This has interested me for a few years now and you seemed like you were going to be making a journal of sorts and was just wondering why you kinda dropped off. Also thanks Philly B. Someone said it was in the Koran (spelling?) the same date but just talked to an older muslim about the date and he said it wasnt in there. Who elce said it Philly B.? Also thanks Stoney for chiming in! I think I ment the dark rift. The earth is going through this soon and at that time the sun will align the center of the galaxy. Here:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbpER_qKkcI
This explains the crosses and nostradamus I guess theory. But then again I guess I might be kooky, LOL peeps!


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 12, 2008)

i still plan on doing this, its just that this past week and a half has been crazy. I have had hardly any time to do anything and come year end things get really busy and crazy. I will definitely add things here and there, stay tuned


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, someone I am friends with on here said it bothers them, so I changed it for them.


bobbyboy34 said:


> i like you NEW sig rather than the old stoney face


I'll look at that in a while.The sun aligning with the center of the galaxy....isn't it always kinda aligned with the center?I mean, look at the galaxy.It rotates like a wheel.The center would be the hub,and the spokes and wheel would be the matter out side that.Since it all rotates around the hub, it's always aligned with the center.






quote=techgrower;1756408]Sorry Bobbyboy no hert feelings ment, and I believe it was utubian kook, but this is just a discussion on what we think and stuff. This has interested me for a few years now and you seemed like you were going to be making a journal of sorts and was just wondering why you kinda dropped off. Also thanks Philly B. Someone said it was in the Koran (spelling?) the same date but just talked to an older muslim about the date and he said it wasnt in there. Who elce said it Philly B.? Also thanks Stoney for chiming in! I think I ment the dark rift. The earth is going through this soon and at that time the sun will align the center of the galaxy. Here:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbpER_qKkcI
This explains the crosses and nostradamus I guess theory. But then again I guess I might be kooky, LOL peeps![/quote]


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2008)

eliptical orbits dear...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 13, 2008)

We are a spiral galaxy.We rotate pretty uniformly,we don't have as much random motion.Planets are in elliptical orbits, not the spiral arms.It's kinda like a whirlpool.But the rotation is always AROUND the center.We're always the same distance from the center.Some times we are below or above the orbital plane a little, like horses on a carousel, but we're pretty much fixed in our position in relation to distance from the center.*Nature - Rotation/Angular Momentum: The rotational characteristics of Spiral & Elliptical galaxies are different as shown below; Spiral galaxy disks have well organized rotational dtructure whereas elliptical galaxies have random orbits. A rotating cloud of protogalactic gas would certainly contract more slowly than one without rotation and could only contract along the rotation axes, forming a disk as we see in spiral galaxies. It is plausible to suppose that a non-rotating, freely collapsing protogalaxy would reach higher densities at earlier times, using up its gas rapidly in a time of order a billion years. As the rotating protogalaxy contracts more slowly to a disk shape, it would not reach such high densities, star-formation would proceed more slowly, preserving gas for future epochs of star formation * 




Circular Orbits in a Spiral Disk




Random Orbits in an Elliptical
(or Spiral Bulge)


ANC said:


> eliptical orbits dear...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 13, 2008)

And here's the source for that illustration....http://cass.ucsd.edu/public/tutorial/Galaxies.html


----------



## longbaugh (Dec 13, 2008)

bobbyboy34 said:


> i didn't say that nibiru is being attracted by our suns gravity, where did you get that from? from reading something stoney face said? cause bobby face didn't say that


Well, I'm not sure I understand how another planet, larger than Jupiter, could come into our system without being attracted by the Sun's gravity, even if it is orbiting some remote object. I was under the impression that all objects attract all other objects, gravitationally speaking. Could you please explain how the orbit could come so close to the Sun without being attracted by it?



bobbyboy34 said:


> ...
> anyways nibiru is supposed to be visible by 2009, and by 2011 appearant to the world, easily seen by all. Nibiru is supposed to come in between us and the sun, MARS is between us and the sun and we can see mars. ...


(By the way, Mars is actually the fourth planet outMercury, Venus, Earth, Mars, etc)

I'm also finding some conflicting information on the internet. For example, www.crystalinks.com/nibiru.html and http://2012wiki.com/index.php?title=Nibiru claims that it is in orbit around our Sun. It would make more sense that way.


----------



## longbaugh (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm not sure what the crossing of the orbital plane (the 'carousel effect' from Stoney's previous post and 'The Dark Rift' from BobbyBoy's) but I have a couple of questions there, too. (Sorry if I'm off topic).

From the Dark Rift video: 


bobbyboy34 said:


> dark rift and how all dat dere works
> 
> pt1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdNbtuHHoyU
> ...


In the first part, they say:Once upon a time (26,000 years ago) our planet embarked on a very destructive journey through the central gravitational plane of our galaxy.

THE DARK RIFT 

During this journey, planet earth suffered servere (sic) damage due to collisions with space debris left over from the formation of the planets. Earth also suffered from major surface damage due to a change of gravitional (sic) axisA POLE SHIFT! This event wiped out almost every living thing on our planet.​Im assuming the change in gravitational plane that they refer to is the carousel effect described in Stoneys previous post. I dont know what they mean by pole shift, then. They may have confused a few things. Does anyone know what they mean by pole shift?

Secondly, Im not aware of a mass extinction occurring as early as 26,000 years ago that wiped out almost every living thing on our planet. There was an extinction at the end of the Eocene where around 15% of life went extinctbut the last mass extinction was 65 million years ago.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry.To clarify, I was trying to explain that our planet isn't going to magically align with the center of the galaxy...it pretty much already is.It travels with the solar system,sometimes up, sometimes down, but always roughly the same distance from the center.


longbaugh said:


> I'm not sure what the crossing of the orbital plane (the 'carousel effect' from Stoney's previous post and 'The Dark Rift' from BobbyBoy's) but I have a couple of questions there, too. (Sorry if I'm off topic).
> 
> From the Dark Rift video:
> 
> ...


----------



## longbaugh (Dec 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sorry.To clarify, I was trying to explain that our planet isn't going to magically align with the center of the galaxy...it pretty much already is.It travels with the solar system,sometimes up, sometimes down, but always roughly the same distance from the center.


Yeah, it seems like the alignment with the orbital plane is another thing: the Dark Rift. Ooga Booga, to coin a phrase.

As near as I can figure, the other alignment thing has to do with the galactic center as the far point, the Earth as another point, and the Sun. I think that happens every year (as I think you pointed out in a previous post). However, it sounds like the other added component is the precession. I don't know how you can define why that particular spot in the precession is special, though.

I don't know how any of that has to do with Nibiru, though. There's been a lot of talk of that stuff on this thread, too. Which is fine ... I'm just waiting to hear how it all correlates.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm just trying to argue the science of why this isn't happening.Sometimes I don't explain it very succinctly, lol.


longbaugh said:


> Yeah, it seems like the alignment with the orbital plane is another thing: the Dark Rift. Ooga Booga, to coin a phrase.
> 
> As near as I can figure, the other alignment thing has to do with the galactic center as the far point, the Earth as another point, and the Sun. I think that happens every year (as I think you pointed out in a previous post). However, it sounds like the other added component is the precession. I don't know how you can define why that particular spot in the precession is special, though.
> 
> I don't know how any of that has to do with Nibiru, though. There's been a lot of talk of that stuff on this thread, too. Which is fine ... I'm just waiting to hear how it all correlates.


----------



## longbaugh (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm trying to give this stuff the benefit of the doubt because I find that I'm too often too narrow minded. However, I come from a space science background and while this stuff is very cool, I find it hard to believe. I just can't find any semblance of reality in this.

Maybe my problem is that for stuff that's this far out there ... I'm not going to find any rational explanation... I dunno. I don't want to seem like I'm attacking anyone. I don't want to criticize anyone's belief system. Then again, maybe I should, I dunno.

I just wish there were some rebuttal or defense against some of the science that's been presented against Nibiru instead of just some offhanded comments. I guess I'm waiting for "here's the orbital parameters ", "this is why we can't see it", "here's why it's moving so fast", etc. I mean don't you feel like the responses have been a little ... dogmatic ... and dismissive?

It's one thing to say I'm wrong ... it's another to *prove *I'm wrong.

Will I never get what I'm looking for and should I just let everyone have their fun? Just say, 'Stay off my cloud, man'. I don't want to rain on anyone's parade. Then, again, I'm not ready to drink the kool-aid, either.  

Be cool ... roast one.


----------



## Dfunk (Dec 14, 2008)

It's simply a fascinating concept to people in my opinion. No one knows & if they do they're not gonna tell you or me. As far as that alignment 2012 thing...this is what I think - the mayans or whoever watched the night & what they saw for coming for 2012 was a change in that night sky, The Heavens so to speak. That's all it is I think. Anyone catch that cresent moon/jupiter/venus alignment recently?


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 15, 2008)

http://churchofcriticalthinking.org/planetx.html


some good info to read which may help some understand the concept a bit more


----------



## apostle in triumph (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.haworthpress.com/store/Ar...C1077&ID=35583
Check this out 
ive been reading through google scholar
on the properties of marijuana. in this article states (through injestion) place 1 gram of your fav bud in vodka or barcardi 151 cover with plastic thc disloves in alcohol solution!!!(only drinkable alcohol)!!!!!we have to drink it!!! it the solution or tincture
tetrahydracannibinol-thc- offers properties 
such as antineoplastic (tumors) neruroprotection (increases motor function's) 
all forms of living plants,herbs,fruits,vegtables have these effects


----------



## cackpircings (Dec 15, 2008)

Anything to do with the bible is fuggn hoopwa. The Christens would love for the earth to end so they could have there &#8220;I told you so&#8221; episodes. For all of you wishing that this will bring an end to your miserable existence, all I have to say is sorry. I got up today, and unless I die on or before 2012, I will continue to get up again and again. Any logical person could tell you that unless the sun red dwarfs or a large object hits the earth people are going to have to keep guessing when the world is going to end. I sure as hell don&#8217;t know as well as other s when the world is going to end but I promise we will be long gone and forgotten about. See the problem we have is speculation, we as humans live in the moment and feel we understand time, when all we are is a shit stain on time. When we are gone and no one even knows we existed, except for all the plastic!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks!I saw your other post which said this!


apostle in triumph said:


> http://www.haworthpress.com/store/Ar...C1077&ID=35583
> Check this out
> ive been reading through google scholar
> on the properties of marijuana. in this article states (through injestion) place 1 gram of your fav bud in vodka or barcardi 151 cover with plastic thc disloves in alcohol solution!!!(only drinkable alcohol)!!!!!we have to drink it!!! it the solution or tincture
> ...


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 16, 2008)

im lost, where did that come from? why is that post posted here?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 16, 2008)

the annunaki drink their weed i guess


----------



## longbaugh (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. I have a couple of comments and a few questions.



bobbyboy34 said:


> http://churchofcriticalthinking.org/planetx.html
> 
> 
> some good info to read which may help some understand the concept a bit more


So this also implies that this planet is in orbit around the Sun. Are we in consensus then that this theoretical object is in orbit around the Sun?

As I was reading this article, it occurred to me that none of the math makes any sense. There are formulas without any basis ... almost as if the result was driving the formulation of ideas. For example, sexigesimal number systems don't work like that. There's no tens in there. It goes 1, 60, 3600, etc.

There is reference in the article to what is described as a 'pole shift' that occurs every other orbit. It doesn't go into any detail as to what that entail, or how it is physically accomplished.

According to this guy, "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sumerian and Mayan text both state that Nibiru is clearly visible by day as well as night[/FONT][/FONT]". Now let's assume Nibiru will return in 2012, that means the last time it visited was around 1590 bce (2012-3600) and before that around 5190 bce (-1590-3600). So the first Mayan settlements were around 1000 bce and the Mayan collapse was by around 900 ce (AD). The earliest reference I could find for the Sumerian pre-cuneiform was around 3500 bce and Sumer's renaissance appears to be done by 1700 bce. It looks to me that neither of those cultures were around to witness this astronomical event. I suspect the texts he was referring to reference some other events.

Finally, he references some news articles concerning Planet X in the media. Now, sure, there was an unexplained wobble to Uranus. Unexplained, that is until a couple of smart guys figured it belonged to another planet. Their predictions were within one degree of where Neptune was discovered. Then there was a little more uncertainty and it still didn't get resolved with the discovery of Pluto (or Charon). It wasn't until 1993 when they revised the mass of Neptune due to the flyby of Voyager 2 that the gravitational effect of Neptune on Uranus was completely satisfied.

I'm sorry, but again I'm not finding anything compelliing.


----------



## techgrower (Dec 17, 2008)

What do you guys think of this????http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RA7d4Mg4L8E


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 17, 2008)

My personal jury is still out on this Nibiru thing. I have questions. 

The theory is that Nibiru will be visible just past the sun with a telescope in 2009. I have a telescope, if you try to look just past the sun with it, you'll be blinded. We can't even look at the moon if it is over half full, it's just too bright. Who is looking at the sun with what telescope and thinks they will be able to see anything? 

I've also read lots on the Mayan 2012 prediction. I've read the theory about the center of the Milky way being perfectly aligned with our galaxy also timed with an increase in solar flares from the sun. 

I think something may happen in 2012, too many ancient cultures have targeted that date. I see no harm in trying to prepare for it. 

I have noticed an increased number of websites dedicated to surviving 2012, I think I'll browse a few, if anything they'll be good for a laugh.


----------



## Keenly (Dec 17, 2008)

hoaaaaaax

its almost 2009 and there isnt jack shit but planets moons and satellites in that sky


----------



## zurces (Dec 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I hope that's a good thing, lol.


 kiss-assI LOVE YOU STONEY WOOOOOOO LOL


----------



## zurces (Dec 18, 2008)

cackpircings said:


> anything to do with the bible is fuggn hoopwa. The christens would love for the earth to end so they could have there i told you so episodes. For all of you wishing that this will bring an end to your miserable existence, all i have to say is sorry. I got up today, and unless i die on or before 2012, i will continue to get up again and again. Any logical person could tell you that unless the sun red dwarfs or a large object hits the earth people are going to have to keep guessing when the world is going to end. I sure as hell dont know as well as other s when the world is going to end but i promise we will be long gone and forgotten about. See the problem we have is speculation, we as humans live in the moment and feel we understand time, when all we are is a shit stain on time. When we are gone and no one even knows we existed, except for all the plastic!


 pretty good i must say to that!...............


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.universetoday.com/2008/05/25/2012-no-planet-x/


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 20, 2008)

I tried to read it Stoney, I really did, but it's early and it was being all scientific so I gave up. 

My jury is still out, I'll let ya know what I think about planet x on dec 20 2012......


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

I wouldnt worry too much about it


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Jan 5, 2009)

stoney, way to kill my thread, lmao...that was some good literature, put my mind to ease a bit, however i still am curious about summerian and myan dates and predictions based on galactic alignments...maybe i just smoke too much


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 5, 2009)

It's armageddon week on the history channel. If you want scary bedtime stories, that the place to go.


----------



## techgrower (Jan 6, 2009)

Beat me to it misshestermoffitt. I see there hasnt been many posts since last I was here. Hope all had a great holiday and new year! I watched last night and what was the thing that exploded above the earth that was equil to like 1000 nukes? supposedly happened like 100years ago? I was a little sleepy when it was on. 

Dont worry Bobby I will help keep this thread alive. I think we are more likely to have massive earthquakes and a super volcano when we go through the dark rift and the earth wobble thing happens. Yellowstone Nat. park has been on an elevation for a long time so if that blows were f*cked especially here in the states!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

We aren't going through the dark rift, our sun is going to align with it and it's going to create some kind of weird eclipse or something. 

The thing 100 years ago is probably that meteor that hit in siberia and knocked down a whole forest.


----------



## techgrower (Jan 6, 2009)

I was under the impression that we are headed into the dark rift currently and the sun will align in the center of our galixy in 2012. Dont we go into the central gravitational plane about every 26000 yrs? This is the dark rift. Causing pole shifts and such? How if at all will the sun being in the center of the galixy affect gravitional pulls or will it just be eclipses and such?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdNbtuHHoyU


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Jan 6, 2009)

from what i know something is aligned with the center of the milky way forming a some type for perfect holy cross which fors the dark rift.....maaaan theres so many different views out there im damn near confused


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't know, there are so many scenarios that I'm confused as hell too. They other night on History they said the dark rift what a dark spot in the center of the Milky Way (some tribes think this is where all matter comes from) (maybe our universe is the sewer system of a larger universe.) 

I'm not really sure how the sun being aligned with it is supposed to cause an eclipse either. 

The yellowstone volcano is supposed to pop off any time. There are supposed to be increase solar flares in 2012. Maybe it's going to be a combo-plate.


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Jan 6, 2009)

so lets say yellow stone did blow, cataclysmiclly, how long do you guys think the west coast has to evacuate?

the entire US would be fucked, and world climate would definitely be affected, but states like Texas and California, about that distance from yellowstone, how long do they have to evacuate before the effects of the blow reach there


----------



## techgrower (Jan 6, 2009)

LOL MISSHESTERMOFFETT!! I'll take an earth with a side of super volcano, a couple of massive earthquakes, and a tsunami to go. Oh dont forget some Niburu for desert.


----------



## techgrower (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh and Bobby, I think when yellowstone blows the west coast wount really have any where to go, unless you have a boat. From what the History channel said last night it will be 100x's worse then St.Helens.


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Jan 6, 2009)

looks like i'll be going to mexico


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 6, 2009)

I think when it blows there will be unfortunate people who die instantly from all of the rock and rubble that goes flying. Others might have time to try to run, but the smoke and ash cloud will move faster than they can. I imagine that ash will kill your car engine pretty fast. It'll be ugly, there will be survivors, but not many.


----------



## techgrower (Jan 7, 2009)

I think alot of it is where its located, everyone in the us is screwed. The winds will blow the ash to the east and its soo close to St helens it might be a double whammy. California might shift plates from the massive explosion and sink into the sea. Mexico sounds good Bobby. I am east coast so hopefully far enough away to only see ash. Pretty scary though!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 7, 2009)

The ash and smoke will circle the entire planet, there won't be any ash free zones.


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Jan 8, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> The ash and smoke will circle the entire planet, there won't be any ash free zones.


 
yes, everyone will be breathing ash, there will be a kind of nuclear winter, but without the nuclear part. The weather will be greatly affected by the ash, i assum the warmth of the ash will interact with the coolness of the atmosphere and produce ash rain which will fuck up oceans, rivers, which in turn means bad drinkin water because water treatment center won't be able to handle all the ash, animals dying, carcasses brings deseases, mosquotes will be transfferring those to people, no baths, no drinking water, cell phones and radio waves might die out or be extremely week being useless without and amp or repeater...shit would get ugly

not to mention earthquakes, major major earthquakes


----------



## techgrower (Jan 9, 2009)

Also, Bobby, with those earthquakes come plate shifts and such. I think we'd all be fuked! I am going to Kentucky and build an underground shelter in a cave load it with food and water a couple huge carbon filters, generator ect. Now that gas is cheeper get a couple hundred 55gal barrels,to fill a 55gal. would be about $85. Be ok for maybe the first year.LOL. Wouldnt it take like 1000 yrs for the earth to regroup from this? Did anyone catch the history channel last night? It was on Nosrtadamus lost book, and learned some new stuff, didnt know he was part of the guilders society. Learn something new every day.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 9, 2009)

Kentucky is close to the Wabash and the New Madrid fault lines, you might want to rethink that one.


----------



## techgrower (Jan 9, 2009)

I dont know what wabash is, goggled it and it is in Indiana and the New Madrid fault line is a lot more west then I was thinking of going. Just don't know if anywhere would be a safe place honestly, and I am not a doomsayer but have a feeling something might happen, too many tribes, religions, bibles, even the new super computer web bot I think its called have said sh*t is going down. They said on His. channel last night it was up to the people on earth to make changes so life can continue. But if we have another pole shift or something from space, or the other 8 ways we could become extinct happen, it doesnt matter how green and/or peace full we are. It was just an idea to perhaps survive.


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2009)

Lol just create an arms cache... afterwards, raise an army and take what you need...


----------



## techgrower (Jan 9, 2009)

Have you seen any of the Armageddon stuff this week on hist. channel Anc?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been watching it all week. I love the History channel. The one thing I've gotten from it for sure is that when whatever happens gets around to happening people are going to die from famine. Stock up on food people, that's the real message.


----------



## Gutter (Jan 9, 2009)

Or we could learn to get food. Grow food and hunt. Could be a problem when shit wont grow and animals are having the same problem though.


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2009)

eat mushrooms.


----------



## Gutter (Jan 11, 2009)

ANC said:


> eat mushrooms.


Could,, except mushrooms have no nutritional value, so all they would do is get you full. You'de eventually get scurvy or some other vitamin deficeincy illness.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, seeing as this thread has gotten off-topic and I have just come into enlightenment on Nibiru, let me show you all something that I read earlier tonight...

Taken from The Church of Critical Thinking



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Greetings and Welcome to the Planet X Files!*[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The* equations that follow are real. The numbers have not been changed to protect the innocent. The consequences will be real. I've done my very best to keep it simple so anyone can follow along and understand. There are no "doomsday" predictions here, but this event will take place. Knowing this can save the life of you and yours. My personal advice should headlines start creeping around by 2010? By late *2012* = stay away from the coasts.
> Click here for complete 2012 scenario
> ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 10, 2009)

So when will we be able to see planet x, (whatever you wanna call it)? Have telescope, want to look............

I think just based on all of the ancient people believing the same things even though they were scattered all over the planet (with no cell phones) says something. How can all these different people believe the same things if it isn't true. 

Something is going to happen.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL, awesome read and link.
Grand PooBah is a funny guy thats pretty smart.


----------



## whoreable (Sep 4, 2009)

If you study most other non-chaotic Solar systems, they have Binary-Star Systems. This means that one smaller star is always in orbit or in a gravitational circumfrance with the larger sun. The smaller sun is usually a brown-dwarf star or a red-star, they are not large enough to grow super massive sun size. So they flare on and off and are very unstable.

The theory is that Planet X is not a planet, but a brown-dwarf star. This is very possible seeing that more than 99% of other solar systems are Binary or Tripple star systems.


----------

